
Apache Kafka: Life after the honeymoon period - lensesio
https://lenses.io/blog/2020/03/apache-kafka-when-the-honeymoon-is-over/
======
cosmiccatnap
I'm not sure your inability to implement Kafka correctly because you didn't
want to go through the proper channels is exactly a good reason to kickstart a
new project around it...you just have to design your system to use it for what
makes sense and deal with what doesn't. Putting PPI into it is madness.

~~~
mastergui
touché

------
RocketSyntax
No user mgmt? Did Confluent keep this as a paid feature?

~~~
mastergui
Yes, full namespace-based user management (SSO, LDAP etc) with lenses.io.

------
smartbit
Strimzi worked out quite well for our POC. Any reasons to believe it will not
in low traffic production? Pitfalls?

~~~
mastergui
That's the problem. POC is easy. Once you start getting adoption is where the
problems start and where you need enterprise-features: user access controls,
auditing, SQL-based data observability for troubleshooting, monitoring,
alerting, self-service admin, schema management etc etc.

